# Another UPDATE.. GOOD NEWS.. empty sac.. High HCG levels!



## Secondtimer1

Hi everyone.. 

This is my first post, I'm so glad I found this site because I'm lost! (please give me an advice)

I'm 23 years old married and I have a beautiful 17 months old boy ( Ryan ).. When I was pregnant with him in the first stage I didn't have any complications except normal pregnancy symptoms, then around 3.5ish months pregnant I had red painful nodules they diagnosed it as " Erythema nodosum " it was very painful.. went away with antibiotics . Pregnancy went well after that and had our baby boy in May of last year.

My last period was Sept 8, 2012, two weeks I had positive pregnancy test.. then just before I make my doc appt, On Tues I had very bad urine retention, I went to ER they did blood tests and they confirmed pregnancy, also they did 3 internal ultrasounds and they found empty gestational sac and no heartbeat and they couldn't find out why I have the urine retention so they sent me home with urine catheter. 

Today I went to my ob gyn took the catheter out, i have very bad burning sensation.. They did urine culture.. I think I have UTI.. but what shocked me the most is the doc telling me that they fetus is not growing I should be around 6 weeks pregnant and there's no heartbeat. She said that I might miscarry ..I have no spotting no nothing. On Monday I'm going for another ultrasound and if nothing changes I might have to do 'D&C.. 

I'm very scared and emotionally broke .. The thought of loosing the baby is killing me, I feel guilty like I've done something wrong to the fetus without knowing,, I keep on crying .. I have no one to talk to..I don't know what to do.. please pray for my baby:( 

Thank you for taking time reading this post!


----------



## daydreaming22

Oh hun, it was nothing you did. First I would like to say that you could have ovulated late and even 6 weeks is very early to see much. The baby could be just fine! If you dont have any change, im sorry. I have had 2 losses and it is painful. Just know its nothing you did. Miscarriages are so very common, but they are not talked about. Some studies suggest that up to 70% of pregnancies end in m/c, many women dont even know because early losses are like a period. If nothing develops its termed a blighted ovum, you can find tons of info online and the miscarriage support threads are a good place for support. Im sorry you are going through this, the wait is awful! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## LMLonnie

Sounds like your dr. was suggestiong a blighted ovum. At 6 weeks its very early to determine whether you have a blighted ovum. Theres still a chance that your baby is developing as it should, maybe a little slower. You should hold off on the d&c.. Im actually worried out of my mind about miscarrying my own, I know it isnt easy but dont blame yourself. Im sure you did nothing wrong...hope everything goes well at your next visit (fingers crossed)


----------



## Secondtimer1

daydreaming22 said:


> Oh hun, it was nothing you did. First I would like to say that you could have ovulated late and even 6 weeks is very early to see much. The baby could be just fine! If you dont have any change, im sorry. I have had 2 losses and it is painful. Just know its nothing you did. Miscarriages are so very common, but they are not talked about. Some studies suggest that up to 70% of pregnancies end in m/c, many women dont even know because early losses are like a period. If nothing develops its termed a blighted ovum, you can find tons of info online and the miscarriage support threads are a good place for support. Im sorry you are going through this, the wait is awful! Wishing you the best of luck!

Thank you so much for replying.. I still don't know whats going on.. and the wait is killing me.. I wish they just tell me whats going on.. because I feel pregnant all the symptoms.. I'll def search the term " blighted ovum".. and thanks again for taking time replying I really appreciate it:)


----------



## Secondtimer1

LMLonnie said:


> Sounds like your dr. was suggestiong a blighted ovum. At 6 weeks its very early to determine whether you have a blighted ovum. Theres still a chance that your baby is developing as it should, maybe a little slower. You should hold off on the d&c.. Im actually worried out of my mind about miscarrying my own, I know it isnt easy but dont blame yourself. Im sure you did nothing wrong...hope everything goes well at your next visit (fingers crossed)

Thank you so much.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed hoping that my baby is fine.. I hope everything goes well with u as well and u have safe peaceful pregnancy.. thanks again for replying.. really appreciate it:)


----------



## Secondtimer1

This is an update to my previous post..

Two days ago I had an appointment with my ob gyn, he said nothing new and he said that I need to do a blood test to check the HCG level and another ultrasound. I went for the ultrasound same day and they found nothing new same sac no baby no heartbeat. I spoke to my doc and he said its either too early or I'm going to miscarry and I would have to wait for the blood test result.. SO WAITING AGAIN! Time is so slow and it feels like I've been waiting for ages.. but something inside me is telling me that my baby is fine.. I still feel pregnant.. my heartburn is getting worse and I'm disliking the smell of the food i loved.. As I'm writing this I'm hoping to receive a call from the clinic telling me everything is OK .. I can't keep on waiting.. please pray for my baby:(


----------



## JustinsMama

Secondtimer1 said:


> This is an update to my previous post..
> 
> Two days ago I had an appointment with my ob gyn, he said nothing new and he said that I need to do a blood test to check the HCG level and another ultrasound. I went for the ultrasound same day and they found nothing new same sac no baby no heartbeat. I spoke to my doc and he said its either too early or I'm going to miscarry and I would have to wait for the blood test result.. SO WAITING AGAIN! Time is so slow and it feels like I've been waiting for ages.. but something inside me is telling me that my baby is fine.. I still feel pregnant.. my heartburn is getting worse and I'm disliking the smell of the food i loved.. As I'm writing this I'm hoping to receive a call from the clinic telling me everything is OK .. I can't keep on waiting.. please pray for my baby:(

T&P to you, I hope you get good news at one of these appointments. Waiting is the hardest part of all aspects of pregnancy. Its a giant stressful waiting game. :hugs:


----------



## Secondtimer1

JustinsMama .. Thank you for replying.. I guess the wait is endless.. I just want to hear a sure word.. instead of we don't know do another u/s or blood test.. but i got some good news today.. ill post it in an update:)


----------



## Secondtimer1

Hello,

First I really appreciate your kind words.. 

Second I just received a call from my OB and he told me that my blood test results came and that my HCG levels raised to 20,000.. But he wants to me to go for another ultrasound tomorrow.. he said with this number they should be able to see something but they don't know why they haven't seen anything yet.. that worries me.. but at least I'm so hopeful now.


----------



## chelserz143

Praying for you and your baby! I hope they see something when you have your next u/s. I understand how much it hurts not knowing whats going to happen, and you think you'll hear something next visit but they just tell you to come back and they'll check again! I hope we both have good news next visit, but until then all we can do is pray and hope for a miracle!


----------



## JodeRM86

Secondtimer1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First I really appreciate your kind words..
> 
> Second I just received a call from my OB and he told me that my blood test results came and that my HCG levels raised to 20,000.. But he wants to me to go for another ultrasound tomorrow.. he said with this number they should be able to see something but they don't know why they haven't seen anything yet.. that worries me.. but at least I'm so hopeful now.

How are things going secondtimer1? Im going through the exact same at the minute, iv had 3 scans now one at 5.5 one at 6.4 and one today at 7.1 (i think thats how far) my sac is bigger everytime but completely empty... Gutting isnt it! and s constant waiting game! let me know how things work out for you hope it all turns out ok!:hugs: xxx


----------



## sienarose

I went through the same thing not long ago, hcg levels were through the roof but they only saw an empty sac and was told to prepare for blighted ovum. 3 days later I had another scan and there was not only a fetal pole but I heartbeat and I am now 17 weeks along so just hang in there!


----------



## JodeRM86

how many weeks were you? did you ever have a solk sac? 
nice to hear that sometimes your baby can appear im hoping for this to on monday xxx


----------



## Secondtimer1

JodeRM86 said:


> Secondtimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> First I really appreciate your kind words..
> 
> Second I just received a call from my OB and he told me that my blood test results came and that my HCG levels raised to 20,000.. But he wants to me to go for another ultrasound tomorrow.. he said with this number they should be able to see something but they don't know why they haven't seen anything yet.. that worries me.. but at least I'm so hopeful now.
> 
> How are things going secondtimer1? Im going through the exact same at the minute, iv had 3 scans now one at 5.5 one at 6.4 and one today at 7.1 (i think thats how far) my sac is bigger everytime but completely empty... Gutting isnt it! and s constant waiting game! let me know how things work out for you hope it all turns out ok!:hugs: xxxClick to expand...


Things are wonderful, I hope with ur next scan u hear good news.. keep your hopes high.. and keep me updated:hugs:


----------



## Secondtimer1

sienarose said:


> I went through the same thing not long ago, hcg levels were through the roof but they only saw an empty sac and was told to prepare for blighted ovum. 3 days later I had another scan and there was not only a fetal pole but I heartbeat and I am now 17 weeks along so just hang in there!


I'm on the same page now.. I'll update my post and tell u what they told me today.. hope u have safe and smooth delivery..:flower:


----------



## Secondtimer1

Today I went for my U/T and They found a fetus in the sac and a heart beat of 122.. I was so happy and They gave me a pic of my lil peanut.. I hope whoever had the same situation to have the same happy Ending.. according to mu ultrasound I'm 6 weeks 5 days:)


----------



## JodeRM86

Secondtimer1 said:


> Today I went for my U/T and They found a fetus in the sac and a heart beat of 122.. I was so happy and They gave me a pic of my lil peanut.. I hope whoever had the same situation to have the same happy Ending.. according to mu ultrasound I'm 6 weeks 5 days:)


:hugs::hugs:
What brilliant news!! im not to hopeful though!! my next scan is monday il keep you updated 
xx


----------



## daydreaming22

Lovely update!


----------



## Taylah

Congrats second timer !! 

Good luck jode, keep fingers x for you xxx


----------

